
The Declaration of Freelancer Independence - davidbhead
https://www.usesixty.com/blog/declaration-of-freelancer-independence
======
amille67
A lot of great points, really hope you guys expand beyond the current scope.
Underutilized talent is a terrible condition across many diverse industries
today.

